# صناعة ماكنة cnc من الالف الى الياء



## khdroj (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني واخواتي 
قمت بصناعة ماكنة من الالف الى الياء لم اقم بشراء شئ ولا حتى المحركات الخطوية ولا الدوائر وان شاء الله ساقوم بعرض كل ما قمت بصناعته مدعم وموثق بالصور ان شاء الله
ولكن عندي مشكلة مستعصية في مخرج الطابعة LPT لم اتمكن حتى اللحظة من اخراج 01 من المخرج
وقمت بعمل دائرة لدات LED وشبكتها مع البنات من 2 -9 ومع الاسف لم الحظ الا اضائة باستمرار للدات طبعا استعملت اكثر من برنامج للتحكم واستعملت برنامج يقوم بمراقبة حالة البنات في حال العمل او التوقف ولكن دون نتيجة على الجهاز يخبرك بوجود اشارة تخرج اما على ارض الواقع لايوجد اشارة.
مع العلم اني استعمل ويندوز فيستا و اكس بي طبعا قمت بتغير ملف inpout32.dll
وقمت بكتابة كود ولا اي نتيجة على ارض الواقع.
الرجاء المساعدة من اخواني الخبراء
اقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## faicel (23 فبراير 2009)

Bon courage et bon chance


----------



## khdroj (23 فبراير 2009)

Merci beaucoup et l'honneur de notre thème


----------



## محمد محمود بدير (6 مارس 2009)

انا اخوك في الله محمد 
اريد ان اعرف بالضبط ما الفرق بين الplcوالميكرو والcnc في كلمات مختصرة


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (11 مارس 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## faicel (30 مارس 2009)

on attend toujour......................?


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قم أخي الفاضل بتصنيع الدائرة الإلكترونيه جيدا ثم قم بشبكها على مخرج الطابعة وسوف تعمل بإذن الله وليست اللدات مقياس فقد يكون خرج الطابعه سلبي وليس إيجابي بمعنى أنه يسحب تيار ولا يمد بالتيار فيجب عليك توصيل مصدر خارجي للدات عبر مقامه في حدود 500اوم المصدر يكون 5فولت والطرف السالب لليد متصل بخرج الطابعه

والله أعلم
أخوك في الله 
طارق بلال


----------



## الهمة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

desolé de ne pas pouvoir vous repondre en arabe c n'est pas parceque je ne maitrise par l'Arabe, bien au contraire je parle l'arabe avec dexterité, mais je me sens plutot bien au clavier avec la langue de Volataire.
Ceci ditr passons aux choses serieuse :
1° Vous n'avez pas specifié s'il s'agit d'un laptop ou pas, auquel cas, vous devrez vous orienter immediatement vers un model tour, c'est lui qui fonctionne le mieux avec les programmes CNC tel le fameux mach2, ou mach3 entre autres.
2° je ne comprends pas tres clairement ce que vous qualifiez de port 01, et sorties de port LPT1, si vous manquez de jus, il s'agit seulement intercdaler entre le port LPT1 et un transceiver tel le fameux 74LS244/245.

Pour tout autre probleme concernant les steps motors ou servo motors n'hesitez pas à me contacter !
bye, essalamou alaikoum .


----------



## sskk77 (18 يناير 2010)

ممتاز
نحن بانتظارك
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## braa1 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سرية (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا وفي الانتظار


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم
بارك الله فيك علي موضوعك
انت قمت بصناعة الماكينة الكاملة
فهل لك ان تذكر لنا كيف قمت بصناعة الراوتر المسئول عن القطع او الحفر 
و كيف قمت بربط ال home switches مع برنامج التحكم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فنون جنون (11 فبراير 2011)

هل يوجد شرح مبسط عن ماكنة cnc


----------

